# Paph. rothschildianum 'Perfection' FCC/AOS, GM/JOGA



## lienluu (Jan 8, 2013)

This is actually the first time it's bloomed for me. When it was originally imported, USDA sprayed it with something that nearly killed it. When it came to me it was barely 1/2 a growth left! It's taken a while for it to recover... so only two flowers.


----------



## cattmad (Jan 8, 2013)

just an amazing roth, no wonder it's used in so many crosses


----------



## Martin (Jan 8, 2013)

really awesome roth!


----------



## monocotman (Jan 8, 2013)

wow what a clone.
It must have cost an arm and a leg!
David


----------



## emydura (Jan 8, 2013)

Just a stunning clone. Love the dorsal and colour in particular. Great job saving it. That would have been an expensive loss.

I'd love just to have a seedling from this parent.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 8, 2013)

Really a cool synsepal as well and the width of the upper petals are impressive. Does anyone know the parents of 'Perfection'?


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow, very nice roth. I would have been very unhappy with the USDA!


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 8, 2013)

It's a beauty. Well worth the wait.


----------



## Paul Mc (Jan 8, 2013)

Good growing to get it in that condition ad mend it to blooming! Congrats!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## lienluu (Jan 8, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Really a cool synsepal as well and the width of the upper petals are impressive. Does anyone know the parents of 'Perfection'?



'Mont Milais' x 'Val'


----------



## Fabrice (Jan 8, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Really a cool synsepal as well and the width of the upper petals are impressive. Does anyone know the parents of 'Perfection'?



Mont Millais x Val.

This bloom is clearly not as beautiful as the Perfection awarded. It will be better the next time.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 8, 2013)

lienluu said:


> 'Mont Milais' x 'Val'



Excellent, Sam has this back onto Mt Milais, I'm in the ordering mood.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone have a PIC of 'Val'?


----------



## nikv (Jan 8, 2013)

Stunning. Val has been used in breeding a lot, too.


----------



## papheteer (Jan 8, 2013)

looks perfect to me!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks great! I love the bold stripes and colors.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Excellent, Sam has this back onto Mt Milais, I'm in the ordering mood.



Can! :evil:


----------



## Justin (Jan 8, 2013)

awesome roth, and will be a great parent. Rick you should go with any of the roths with Perfection or Canadian Club as a parent!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2013)

very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you for saving this division. It must be very gratifying to see such a beautiful bloom now.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 9, 2013)

cross it with your MM!!!


----------



## atlantis (Jan 9, 2013)

wow!! It was worth the effort and the wait.:drool:


----------



## abax (Jan 10, 2013)

A very bold bloom and a great save...good on you. I like that big red "nose".


----------



## ninnin (Jan 10, 2013)

Very nice :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2013)

cross w/ micranthum album!!!


----------



## Dido (Jan 10, 2013)

NYEric said:


> cross w/ micranthum album!!!



I take a flask too. 

Or with armeniacum alba :drool:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 11, 2013)

why cross a richly coloured roth with a pale parvi? Wont it just produce washed-out/pale offspring?


----------

